# White BBQ Sauce



## kboss714 (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anybody have a good white barbecue sauce recipe and is anybody ever put it on chicken wings?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2015)

This is what I like and use. Some recipes are a lot thinner some thicker. You can easily adjust to your taste, more Mayo, Vinegar, Honey/Sugar...JJ

*White Bubba Q Juice /Alabama Style*

3C Mayonnaise, Hellman's (Hey I'm a Jersey Boy!)

1C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/4C Honey or 3T White Sugar

1T Horseradish, prepared

1tsp Celery Seed, ground

1tsp Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Onion Powder

1/2tsp Garlic Powder

1/2-1tsp Cayenne Pepper

Dash of Worcestershire Sauce

Whisk all ingredients together until well combined. Taste and adjust Sweet, Sour, Salt and Heat to your taste. Refrigerate at least two hours for flavors to meld. Divide, with half to be brushed on the meat during the last half hour of the cook and the remaining half to be used as a Dip at the table.

Makes about 4 1/2 Cups Sauce. NOTE: This makes a great Dressing for Cole Slaw as well...J


----------



## timstalltaletav (Sep 30, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This is what I like and use. Some recipes are a lot thinner some thicker. You can easily adjust to your taste, more Mayo, Vinegar, Honey/Sugar...JJ
> 
> *White Bubba Q Juice /Alabama Style*
> 
> ...



Is this similar (the same?) to the Big Bob Gibson white sauce?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2015)

Similar but more seasoning. You can find the very simple Big Bob's on line. But seems like of you check any two sites, they are often different. I am thinking the True recipe has not been posted...JJ


----------



## jwg299 (Nov 7, 2015)

If you're still looking for a White Sauce recipe I just posted this one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237297/alabama-white-sauce


----------



## timstalltaletav (Nov 9, 2015)

jwg299 said:


> If you're still looking for a White Sauce recipe I just posted this one
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237297/alabama-white-sauce



Awesome I'm try this out next time I make some chicken!


----------



## amblt (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm not sure if anyone on this forum has ever tried Indian food, but those guys do some serious grilling.  We found one which is so simple, yet so good.

Only 2 ingredients:

Greek Yoghurt ( plain, high or low fat)

Tikka Massala

Mix the ingredients to taste- we find about 1 tsp per cup of Yoghurt is about right.

Marinate cubes of chicken (1 to 1.5 inches) in the mixture about 2 hours, grill on med heat.  Goes great with a green salad.

You can also do wings or small drumsticks.

The Massala we buy is medium hot and the above ratio could be enhanced with the addition of some Cayenne if desired.

Cheers to all.


----------



## jwg299 (Feb 24, 2016)

so did you ever try it


----------



## jwg299 (Feb 24, 2016)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> jwg299 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're still looking for a White Sauce recipe I just posted this one
> ...


did you ever try it?


----------

